# PS3 delayed...



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

...but only for Europe.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/5319190.stm

Let's face it, I doubt anyone would notice if we disappeared off the face of the world.

It's a bit strange though, as surely they would make the greatest margins in Europe for the limited numbers they have to sell - considering we always seem to pay way over the odds for everything. But no. We will have to wait the longest, and pay the most for the privilege.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

was on play.com thinking of pre odering a couple or atleast 1 ps3, and selling them on,

but at Â£552 odd, that alot of money on a console, amazing the amounts they can charge for it, feel sorry for the parents who going to "have to" buy them this xmas for the kids.

niko


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Damn, was waiting for that to come out. Might just go and buy and X-Box 360 now, at least they're being slightly discounted!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Niko said:


> was on play.com thinking of pre odering a couple or atleast 1 ps3, and selling them on,
> 
> niko


Play limit you to one purchase per household

TBH i would go with the Xbox 360, I think Sony have shot themselves in the foot with all the hype and expectations as they did with the PS2. Saying that it didn't stop it becoming the best selling console of all time :? However i think the PS3 will be a different scenario for them.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It is a lot for the PS3, but remember it will double as a blu-ray disk player - although by the time it reaches these shores, proper players will be two a penny.

But still, Â£550??!! Kids these days don't know they're born. Then again, a ZX Spectrum 48K+ was, I think, a little over Â£200 when I got one for my 10th Christmas back in 1985. That was more than a week's wages for my Dad.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

jonah said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > was on play.com thinking of pre odering a couple or atleast 1 ps3, and selling them on,
> ...


was gona order one from one house another from another, ect....

got the x360, great console, but a ps3 is ps3!

always went for the other consols, sega's ect avoided the ps3, but got to face it sony always make the best, all the game writerd want to release on the ps's and this time im going to conform to common practice and go for the ps3.
but march 07!!! some serious money will be made when people buy from USA and sell here!

niko


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > was on play.com thinking of pre odering a couple or atleast 1 ps3, and selling them on,
> ...


Dont think so, i have four in pre order and havent had anything to say i cant have them.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Ronin,

planning on selling them on ebay?

wonder what the mark up could be, the Xbox 360 when i came out i think was marked up at about Â£700 or something, might be wrong, but brother bought 2, sold one made enough to cover expenditure on the 2.

niko


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Niko said:


> Ronin,
> 
> planning on selling them on ebay?
> 
> ...


Thats just what i did with my Xbox 360 - bought one from play.com, whilst a load of people on here didnt get one for a while - i luckily got one of the 20 play got in the first batch (i know this as i called them to enquire as to wether i would get one at all and was told it was en-route!).
The second one i got the next day from a little store called chips which i had pre-ordered from, sold that on ebay for Â£690 so igot my one free.
I intend to do the same with PS3. As long as it works out that i get my one for free, then ill be happy.


----------



## foxyboy (May 18, 2006)

from aussie here....
we're all stunned and very..pissed

no pissed would be understatement here

u should come read our playstation forums...
then again...u guys miss out too

coincidence that the uk forum is out of "action"

oh well...its mk5 golf gti here i come 
sorry was a loyal tt follower...but too expensive down here  
cheers boys


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Â£550? If/when I have kids they are getting a monopoly board, a pack of cards and a set of games rules for I-spy.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Strange how some people are perfectly happy to pay twice, three times the price for something. Yet, ask them to pay a few extra quid in tax or contribute to a good cause and they shout blue murder. :roll:

I love those that buy more than they need and then sell them on at stupid prices to the stupidly rich. You have just denied an everyday Joe the opportunity to buy one at a reasonable price - probably the only price they can afford. Well done.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> ...but only for Europe.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/5319190.stm
> 
> ...


Thats because the Japanese market is the home market and the US gets preference because they want to compete against the US XBox 360 before they lose too much market share.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

weird no text but it's there when you go to edit or double click the spaces before and after the smilies :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Strange how some people are perfectly happy to pay twice, three times the price for something. Yet, ask them to pay a few extra quid in tax or contribute to a good cause and they shout blue murder. :roll:
> 
> I love those that buy more than they need and then sell them on at stupid prices to the stupidly rich. You have just denied an everyday Joe the opportunity to buy one at a reasonable price - probably the only price they can afford. Well done.


Wow


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Blue Ray players are already apearing and i have heard talks of Sony back tracking on the whole Blue Ray/ HD format wishing to join forces as they see Blue Ray going the same way as Betamax :? 
I would bet that you'll be able to buy a PS3 with an HD drive before too long :wink:



> All pre-orders will be fulfilled on a first come, first served basis and game titles in this package may be changed, subject to availability. *One per customer.
> *


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> I love those that buy more than they need and then sell them on at stupid prices to the stupidly rich. You have just denied an everyday Joe the opportunity to buy one at a reasonable price - probably the only price they can afford. Well done.


So basically you are saying if you see anyone use something to there own advantage its wrong.

Wonky as........


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

ronin said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I love those that buy more than they need and then sell them on at stupid prices to the stupidly rich. You have just denied an everyday Joe the opportunity to buy one at a reasonable price - probably the only price they can afford. Well done.
> ...


Doesnt your theory have an issue with capatlism?

suppose ur not into the Gekko theory, or buy low sell high?

to be honest we can all see his point, but its hard to apply it to todays world. and true the saying that "if you dont do it, someone else just will" is a bit of a piss take. but on such things as buying ps3 i think i will leave out my morals on the common joe losing out.

As long as there will be people willing to pay the silly amounts there will always be people willing to make huge profits

thought i tell you what i get your point, check the world cup, normal tickets affordable, the all thoses pikeys bought them, then tickets exchanging hands for Â£000 and Â£0000!!!!

niko


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> Strange how some people are perfectly happy to pay twice, three times the price for something. Yet, ask them to pay a few extra quid in tax or contribute to a good cause and they shout blue murder. :roll:
> 
> I love those that buy more than they need and then sell them on at stupid prices to the stupidly rich. You have just denied an everyday Joe the opportunity to buy one at a reasonable price - probably the only price they can afford. Well done.


Er no, you've just denied one ordianry joe the opportunity to get one sooner than the majority who are willing and able to either join queues ahead or pay more in advance of everyone. Its not like "Joe" won't be able to get one in the end. Much like a maser 3200 - 7 years ago a Â£75K italian "supercar" now pick one up for Â£20K if you so desire or XBox 360, when it came out - pay 1K to jump the queue or buy it today for the SAME price that damned capitalist paid and made a profit on.

No denying access, just having a bit of patience (like me and my new ba****d kitchen that needs doing)


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Price cut!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/5369720.stm


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

In Japan


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

[Note to self: read article before posting - I was not bothered but thought others maybe  ]

Well you never know... many Japanese on here?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Considering this unit doesn't have an HDMI out connection i really can't see the point in owning one :? The whole point of the next gen consoles was to take things to the next level in gaming which for me is HD :?

Defeats the whole point IMO.


----------

